

Easy Bookmark of Hacker News Links - vijaydev
http://vijaydev.wordpress.com/2009/08/02/greasemonkey-script-2/

======
quizbiz
I used to bookmark HN links but I never went back to them. Now I actively
prevent myself from bookmarking and I am finding that I am learning a lot more
and spending my time on HN reading rather than just lurking, refreshing and
skimming comments.

------
jacquesm
Nice work, but I can already do this by right clicking on a link, then select
'bookmark this link'. You don't need to open the page first.

------
onreact-com
Wow, that's a super neat solution. Thank you!

